# Citizen Model Names



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

What I`m wondering is for example what connects my simple military auto Promaster with the highly complex quartz diving watches of the same name?

This is not the only example of this there are many different styles of Blue Eagles some divers some not.

Other examples are divers watches which look very similar but could be Promasters, Blue Eagles or Dolphins









Can anyone explain Citizens marketing strategy to me


----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

NOPE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

tom said:


> NOPE!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Tom for that informed and detailed response
















I feel so much happier now


----------

